

Show HN: Announce New Features to Your Users (with pirates & astronauts) - futhey
http://featurekit.co

======
ocdtrekkie
I clicked your link, saw the loading animation, waited like ten seconds for it
to do anything, then left.

~~~
futhey
Thanks for the feedback. It's a bit heavy, but it is under 1mb & the pingdom
average load time is currently 1.1s. I'll test around for edge-cases which
might cause above-average load times.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It seems to just hang period. Console says that the Google fonts aren't loaded
because their MIME type is text/html, not text/css. Don't know if that would
stop the rest of the page load or not.

I'm on Firefox on Windows 8.1. No extensions installed.

~~~
futhey
Thanks again for the feedback. Testing now on Firefox/Windows 8.1.

